# 5th Wheel Pin Weight



## hippity_hop (Feb 12, 2004)

Is there anyway to determine the pin weight of a 5th wheel??

My present trailer sticker shows GVW 8,000 lbs. How much of this is pin weight?

Secondly if my truck can haul a payload of 1,000 lbs and can tow 8,600 lbs...does this mean I could haul a 9,600 lb trailer if the pin weight is 1,000 lbs.

I'm looking to get into a better truck but if my present truck is ok for the weight, and I'm not going to get much better fuel economy, what's the point!

Peter


----------



## Gary B (Feb 12, 2004)

5th Wheel Pin Weight

Hi Peter, the pin weight can be found in the mfg. specs. generally its 10 to 15% of the trailer wt. but this is just a generalization. NO to your second question, your tow rating of 8600 is just that pin wt. included. What you have to look out for is if the truck has a payload of 1000 lbs, then a 5er with a 1200lb empty wt. pin wt, then your overloaded on your tuck even if the toal wt of the trailer is 8600 lbs. A thing to remeber is the mgf. pin wt will be for unloaded / empty trailer wt and will go up as the trailer is loaded with your stuff.     :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## Just148 (Jun 8, 2004)

5th Wheel Pin Weight

Try going to this site;


http://www.rvaa.com/articles/load_and_weight.php3




quote:_Originally posted by esty26_

Is there anyway to determine the pin weight of a 5th wheel??

My present trailer sticker shows GVW 8,000 lbs. How much of this is pin weight?

Secondly if my truck can haul a payload of 1,000 lbs and can tow 8,600 lbs...does this mean I could haul a 9,600 lb trailer if the pin weight is 1,000 lbs.

I'm looking to get into a better truck but if my present truck is ok for the weight, and I'm not going to get much better fuel economy, what's the point!

Peter


----------

